# OTTB Critique!



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi,
I would like some honest critique on my 10 year old OTTB, some brief background history he has been off the track for 3 years now and used as a pony club mount before I got him. When I got him 4 months ago he was underweight quite badly so I have attached a photo below of that and also some of now for the critique photos. He will be used as a dressage/pleasure riding horse.

Obviously on this horse he is still quite under muscled on his back but otherwise is sound.
1. Underweight
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

2. Today
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Sorry about his back leg closet I kept trying to square him up alone but he would keep trying to follow me.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Elana is the one to go to for confirmation but that first photo of him is _frightening._ - delighted to see he is improving, keep up the good work.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Maple said:


> Elana is the one to go to for confirmation but that first photo of him is _frightening._ - delighted to see he is improving, keep up the good work.



He was my first horse and I was extremely upset I haven't ridden him at all so our first ride will be this week !


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I am also considering changing to jumping as a discipline !


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Yikes! He's probably following you because he's so grateful for food! More experienced people can judge better but I think he still should be limited to very light work. He has more weight to gain and is out of shape.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Does he usually stand like that with his back feet? He seems like a decent horse, but those back legs make me worry if he really naturally stand like that. He should do ok for dressage though - but like maisie said, keep the work light. He still has some weight to gain. I think some correctly done lungeing work would really benefit him 

And wow, you are such a good person for taking him on, he looks SO much better than when you bought him  you should be proud! Good luck!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

He is looking a lot better, but still has a good bit of weight to gain before you worry about putting muscle on him. I wouldn't be riding him at this point as he still needs all the calories from his food to be going to weight gain.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Kyro said:


> Does he usually stand like that with his back feet? He seems like a decent horse, but those back legs make me worry if he really naturally stand like that. He should do ok for dressage though - but like maisie said, keep the work light. He still has some weight to gain. I think some correctly done lungeing work would really benefit him
> 
> And wow, you are such a good person for taking him on, he looks SO much better than when you bought him  you should be proud! Good luck!


No he doesn't usually stand like that, he wouldn't square up because every time I would take a step back to take a photo he would try to follow me. I'll try and get him to square up today 

The riding doesn't bother me but these photos don't really do him much justice he is actually quite fat. The vet and my trainer have given him the okay for just light riding which would practically be 10 minutes of walking .


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I think 10 minutes of walking should be good, especially if you've already consulted the vet about this  But don't ride him every day, maybe 3-4 times a week..


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Trust me he won't be getting into the hard yards until he is fully filled out and everything.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it's different in America, but in Ireland for any issues below the knee we use the farrier as they are experts ... but I don't like the shape of his hoof / pastern / fetlock complex ... it's not strong looking, and possibly from being malnourished it degenerated ... or, he just needs some corrective work. I certainly wouldn't like to see him land on that 'curvy' weakish looking area.

Nice horse overall though, echo the comment about his back legs, and well done for putting the condition on him, scary how bad he was at first.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

LTG said:


> I think it's different in America, but in Ireland for any issues below the knee we use the farrier as they are experts ... but I don't like the shape of his hoof / pastern / fetlock complex ... it's not strong looking, and possibly from being malnourished it degenerated ... or, he just needs some corrective work. I certainly wouldn't like to see him land on that 'curvy' weakish looking area.
> 
> Nice horse overall though, echo the comment about his back legs, and well done for putting the condition on him, scary how bad he was at first.


Thank you for this I appreciate honest criticism!
I think in Australia we get the farrier out aswell, in these photos he actually needs the farrier to do his feet again. I would agree about his front legs as I always thought they were quite weird looking but I have seen my trainer practically make him use everything he's got and he's never had a problem. As to his back leg he just would not square up! He kept trying to follow me.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Thank you for this I appreciate honest criticism!
> I think in Australia we get the farrier out aswell, in these photos he actually needs the farrier to do his feet again. I would agree about his front legs as I always thought they were quite weird looking but I have seen my trainer practically make him use everything he's got and he's never had a problem. As to his back leg he just would not square up! He kept trying to follow me.


Hey! Australia .. that's interesting, racing and breeding thoroughbreds is gong very well there !! .. my opinion, as I just said in another thread - a good farrier is worth his weight in gold. Well done again for rescuing him, it was shocking how bad he was and you've done a fine job and I hope he rewards you ! Probably he will ...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is weak in his hind legs, and looks like he does toe out behind. he is in need of more groceries BUT good job from what he first looked like ! 
His hooves need work, and looks to be behind at the knee on the left, and I would like to see a photo from his rt side also, that knee looks like it could be over or tied in. remember for the TB's they are breeding for Speed more so than for conformation. I would try him at lower courses I am not so sure about the higher jumps. I would like to see him squared up so that the leg questions could be "put to rest " He is a cute horse. He is lucky to have found you .


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

God Bless You for taking such amazing care of this beautiful baby boy.
No critique from me, I just want you to know that I really admire people that help horses like you did/are doing.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

stevenson said:


> he is weak in his hind legs, and looks like he does toe out behind. he is in need of more groceries BUT good job from what he first looked like !
> His hooves need work, and looks to be behind at the knee on the left, and I would like to see a photo from his rt side also, that knee looks like it could be over or tied in. remember for the TB's they are breeding for Speed more so than for conformation. I would try him at lower courses I am not so sure about the higher jumps. I would like to see him squared up so that the leg questions could be "put to rest " He is a cute horse. He is lucky to have found you .


Totally agree his legs in the back are quite weak and it has been noted he needs to build muscle on them as he has a tendency to not push from behind when trotting but that will be fixed with the new exercises we will be doing. I will get someone to hold him for me to square him up.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

xJumperx said:


> God Bless You for taking such amazing care of this beautiful baby boy.
> No critique from me, I just want you to know that I really admire people that help horses like you did/are doing.


Thank you it's an ongoing journey!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I applaud you for loving and helping this horse. Please don't push him beyond pleasure riding. He has a weak back and not the best hind legs. He definitely is cow hocked--I have not often seen ANY of the 30+ horses I have owned prefer to stand with one R toe outwards--and you have already told us that he needs to be walked before you can really work him.
He is NOT a good candidate for jumping or Dressage. They are both physically demanding.
I have owned several hard keepers before. Keep trying senior feeds and any other reasonable supplements to get him to keep his weight. You WILL get comments from horse people who have never owned a hard keeper, implying that you are starving your horse. IGNORE THEM! 
Again, bless you for giving him a good home. I'll bet he will beome a great trail horse for you! =D


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Corporal said:


> I applaud you for loving and helping this horse. Please don't push him beyond pleasure riding. He has a weak back and not the best hind legs. He definitely is cow hocked--I have not often seen ANY of the 30+ horses I have owned prefer to stand with one R toe outwards--and you have already told us that he needs to be walked before you can really work him.
> He is NOT a good candidate for jumping or Dressage. They are both physically demanding.
> I have owned several hard keepers before. Keep trying senior feeds and any other reasonable supplements to get him to keep his weight. You WILL get comments from horse people who have never owned a hard keeper, implying that you are starving your horse. IGNORE THEM!
> Again, bless you for giving him a good home. I'll bet he will beome a great trail horse for you! =D



I used to think he had a bad back and was cow hocked as well. I have had the chiropractor,vet and my mentor look at him constantly because I thought he had so many problems. He is actually in perfect health other then weight aside. The problem with his back is he lost all his muscles along with weight and he has poor posture. His only real issue is a suspected stiff hip on his left side.
This is a photo of him before I owned him

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You have done a good job. You know he needs more weight. 

Two things jump out at me. First is he is super post legged behind. 
almost straight up and down thru the hock. Second is his left hind leg rotates out a LOT. What is odd is the left hind is quite twisted but the right seems almost normal. 

The postedness and the left hind are concerning.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I will try and get pictures today of him properly squared up !


----------

